# 522/625 L2.95 Software Release Notes Discussion



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

004 error pop-up enhancements (now supports channel up/down/recall)
Activation Application (RAP) support (application itself not enabled for this model yet)
Misc. Dish-On-Demand fixes
Smartcard/activation robustness changes
Dish1000.2 / triple LNB support (for 4 satellites, e.g. 110/119/129/61.5)
Disable hot keys in locks menu for grayed out buttons


----------



## brooksto (Oct 9, 2004)

has anyone tried connecting a digital camera since getting l295? Im still at l293 and am still getting the message that its not supported at this time.


----------



## radojevic (May 30, 2006)

brooksto said:


> has anyone tried connecting a digital camera since getting l295? Im still at l293 and am still getting the message that its not supported at this time.


I tried my 512MB USB flash drive. The DVR 625 recognizes the flash drive, but the multimedia options still state they are not available, yet.

g


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

The only thing I've noticed so far with L2.95 is that now the closed captioning is garbled on the TV 2 output. I can watch a DVR event on TV 1 and the captions are fine and then watch it on TV 2 and they're garbled.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> 004 error pop-up enhancements (now supports channel up/down/recall)
> Activation Application (RAP) support (application itself not enabled for this model yet)
> Misc. Dish-On-Demand fixes
> Smartcard/activation robustness changes
> ...


1. "now supports channel up/down/recall" = What does that mean?

2. "Activation Application (RAP) support (application itself not enabled for this model yet)" = What does that mean?


----------



## wmyersw (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a different issue. since being "upgraded" to L295 I get pauses while watching programs and also pauses in recordings. These can be very short to a minute. Then get where the continuation of the program. Did not have this issue before the upgrade. 
Any ideas?


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

wmyersw said:


> I have a different issue. since being "upgraded" to L295 I get pauses while watching programs and also pauses in recordings. These can be very short to a minute. Then get where the continuation of the program. Did not have this issue before the upgrade.
> Any ideas?


You're not losing your mind. Mine is doing that, too. I can't remember how far back this glitch originally happened but it was one of the reasons I joined DBSTalk. LOL


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I've noticed something else now.

After the 3 AM reboot, even though the box is off, when you power up/turn on TV 1 (in dual mode) the picture pops on right away and the buffer is full of the past two hours of what ever channel you were tuned to when you turned the box off. This happened a week ago and I thought nothing of it but it has happened three more times since then including today.

I don't know if this is happening on TV 2.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

L296 is showing up on System Info today.


----------



## wmyersw (Jun 12, 2006)

Xandir, thanks for the info. Since I did not see anyone else having this issue, I figured I was alone. KNow if I called the 800 number would get the normal how is the signal and a reboot, let us know if you still have the problem routine. 
I have been out of country until today. Will look this eve and see what the version is now. Hopefully L296. If not I may force a download and see if this makes things any better. The pause/freeze gets very annoying at times. 
--bill


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

No problem.  

We had a wind storm and my dish moved and I had to go into the info screens for D* tech support and that's when I noticed it.

Regarding L296...still getting audio dropouts and occassional tiling. Strangest thing...part of picture is sometimes delayed. For example: let's say we have a head shot and they're turning their head...the eyes will turn and then the nose follows a few boxes later. Doesn't happen all the time but it does record that way.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to go back to 2.93.  I thought that was a pretty clean rev, in my case.


----------

